# Turn those bump stocks in.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Seen this on a couple channels this morning. Looks like Trumps liberal side is showing. Plan is to ban bump stocks in the coming days. You'll have 90 days to turn them in to law enforcement.

Donald Trump Will Make Bump Stock Ban Announcement | Fortune


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, oh, it looks like I'd better get rid of all those 1/2 inch wide rubber bands, looks like the libtards got me!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Dumb move on Trump's part.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ekim said:


> Dumb move on Trump's part.


Absolutely right. Personally I do not care to own a bump stock, but support the right of others to own them. This will make no one safer, but could open the door for future violations of the 2nd amendment by EO. I am going to predict that they will not get any more than a couple of dozen bump stocks turned in nation wide at best, but of course we will not be told any sort of number.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What @RedLion said


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm not yet convinced that this was a dumb move...

Allow me to explain.
Liberal lunatic: "Bump stocks are bad, mkay? We need to ban them because they were used in only 1 mass shooting in world history. There are tens of thousands in circulation, but now all of them are dangerous because of one sick man. (supposedly)"
Trump: "Ok, we'll "ban" them. This should make you happy."
Congress: "We won't ban them. We'd lose too many votes at election time."
Trump: "I didn't expect you to, but I still want these folks to think they've won. Hey Sessions, what can we do here?"
Sessions: "Well, we can change the rule that the AFT follows, and that could do it."
Trump: "What if I don't really want them banned, but want to put on a good show of it?"
Sessions: "Well, along with the rule change, we can slip in a change to the literal definition of "machinegun" we use that was given to us by congress in a law. We don't have authority to do that, so it would likely be overturned in court."
Trump: "That's perfect."

_*Bump stock ban goes into effect*
*Court cases immediately demand temporary order to block while lawsuits are pending*
*Court rules BATFE has no authority to change a definition passed by congress, rule change is struck down*_

Trump: "Well, we tried." :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'm not yet convinced that this was a dumb move...
> 
> Allow me to explain.
> Liberal lunatic: "Bump stocks are bad, mkay? We need to ban them because they were used in only 1 mass shooting in world history. There are tens of thousands in circulation, but now all of them are dangerous because of one sick man. (supposedly)"
> ...


I was thinking along those lines. Guess we'll see.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I'm not yet convinced that this was a dumb move...
> 
> Allow me to explain.
> Liberal lunatic: "Bump stocks are bad, mkay? We need to ban them because they were used in only 1 mass shooting in world history. There are tens of thousands in circulation, but now all of them are dangerous because of one sick man. (supposedly)"
> ...


How long would it take to get to the Supreme court and would they rule in our favor? Plus that is just opening the door for attempts to undercut the 2nd Amendment. Shall not be infringed is the law/rule of the USA period.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> How long would it take to get to the Supreme court and would they rule in our favor? Plus that is just opening the door for attempts to undercut the 2nd Amendment. Shall not be infringed is the law/rule of the USA period.


It wouldn't necessarily require a SCOTUS ruling if a lower court struck it down first. It would then be on the administration to appeal. If they truly didn't want to pursue, that would be the end of it.
As to the infringement on the 2nd, when it comes to this particular use of legal definitions, that battle was lost when the NFA and GCA were passed.
This recent move is just lumping something else into an already bad situation.
If you're worried about future potential issues, get the damned NFA and GCA repealed, and we won't have to worry with it... for a while anyways.


----------



## John Grit (Jul 5, 2018)

Now that the idea is out, anyone can make a "bump stock" at home. It is a very simple devise. It is like the UK taking the people's knives. If there was a crowd of rioters throwing fire bombs at my home, it would be useful. But that is about the only thing I see it would be good for. I bet it is fun to play with. also. 

I do not think most of those teens and college kids who want to put us all in prison if we do not turn in our guns know the first shots fired in the American Revolution were about the British soldiers coming to take their guns. And how many know they can thank American guns owners/hunters for stopping the Nazis and Japs. Most grew up hunting for food during the Depression FDR had made much worse. My father was still in high school when they put many deadly weapons in his hands and ordered him to mow down hundreds of Japs in one night, night after night, when they stormed the wire. And he shot down at least one Jap airplane with that weapon. But it was the hate he had to live with all his life. On his deathbed, he told me he still hated them. They tortured his friends horribly. They ate some of his friends' flesh. They called is white pig. He loved the islanders, he hated the Japs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Why turn them in stand them up mounted on a base. Little wire and a lamp kit you have a nice lamp you turn on/off by pushing on it.
Don't count on the Court 5 of 9 can do anything they want period. They do Know what is going on politically.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Actually there may well be a good chance that the SCOTUS will slap down the Bump Stock ban. They are taking a case regarding "Deference to Regulatory Agencies" as described in a thread in the Poli Section and if that goes the way it should, then Trump and ATF will lose and a Bump Stock ban will be lifted. Also, there are at least 520,000 bump stocks nation wide that would bring the Heller decision in play with the "in common use" portion that says, that a firearm in common use is protected under the 2nd amendment.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

You know this, and I know this, but I doubt the libtards knows a thing about this plastic stock.

Here's a theory I have. If you know history, you'll know that Wyatt Earp's brother was shot in the back while they were shooting pool. Obviously, the slug came from a Colt, a Remington, a Merwin Hulbert or a lever action. Whatever it was, the cartridges were loaded with blackpowder.

Periodically, the Earp brothers worked for Virgil Earp, the U.S. Marshall of Tombstone. So here's my thought.

One morning, while Nancy Pelosi is waiting for her Botox to set up, she reads a book on the Earps. She also reads about the brother shot in the pool hall.

_Immediately_, she contacts the entire left of aisle representatives to forthwith outlaw all blackpowder revolvers.

After all, she intones, _"I have reliable information right here that they kill peace officers..."_


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

An attorney's view on this - she's clearly one who bothered to study the constitution:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> An attorney's view on this - she's clearly one who bothered to study the constitution:


Just my opinion, but she is a lawyer so until she is offered more money she will be on the gun owners side. I never trust lawyers or politicians.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

ekim said:


> Just my opinion, but she is a lawyer so until she is offered more money she will be on the gun owners side. I never trust lawyers or politicians.


You have that in the wrong order.

Politicians like Pelosi could never buy a liaison with anyone. Two, an attorney might use his influence (pointing out the debtor's invoice) and stand a chance of connubial success. However, a priest is onto every kid in the neighborhood, and hence the worst predator.

When you hunt for a trophy, you go for the one with the biggest horns. Pelosi's a lightweight.


----------

